# Sub needed - Trexlertown PA one small lot - PIC



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Route 100, Trexlertown, PA by 222 bypass, small lot 14 space about 5700 SQFT, plus walks, salt as needed, pay per event, its a customer of mine for my other business.

Id like to keep this simple 1-6" includes salt (name your price) 7-12" salt (name your price) 12"+, salt (name your price)

I would like to get her a price ASAP.

For immediate interest call 610-393-8363 or business 610-533-8622 or PM

Matt G


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

AA+ Landscaping;1149042 said:


> sent you a pm


Did you press send? I never got it....


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

MatthewG;1150113 said:


> Did you press send? I never got it....


yes but here's my number 610 791 4118


----------

